# Schools without portfolio requirements



## cbnorton

I am currently a junior at an undergraduate institution and would like to pursue a master's degree in some sort of film production program. However, there is somewhat of a problem: I'm a Sociology major and do not have any portfolio. 

The film courses offered at my school are for film students only, so there is no way for me to try and sign up for any classes, so it looks like my best bet is to find schools that don't require a portfolio, and I was wondering if anybody knew of any? I would prefer the schools to have a solid reputation and have accreditation, but I don't know where those schools are. 

Aside from my lack of a portfolio, I have a great resume (4.0 GPA, internships, campus/community involvement) and I expect to do well on the GRE, so I think I have a good chance of getting in. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marisah

I was in a similar situation to you when I applied.  I did my undergrad in English and have no film production experience (my college didn't even have film classes).  However, most MFA programs are going to require some sort of portfolio. What you want to look for are schools that don't require you submit a reel.  I applied to UCLA, Tisch, and USC and submitted photographs as my visual sample (Rejected at UCLA, 2nd round at Tisch, and accepted to USC).  If you read the schools' admissions requirements they will generally tell you if they require a reel or not and what kind of writing materials etc you also need to submit.  Hope that helps.


----------

